# muddskippers



## turttleboy (Dec 30, 2009)

hi all. I am new to this forum. but definentally not the fish world. anyway the questions I have always been interested in muds skippers. 

what I know about them there in the golbie family the spend 90%of there time out of water they like warm temps high humidity. there should be 1 to 2 fish per 10 gallons of water they appreciate 30 gallons of water and like lots of land.

I have have had luck with every thing Ive put my mind to grow. such as carnivorous plants [hardest plants to grow ever]. one type is venus fly trap ,ect. anyway I have always had luck with fish Ive had cichlids turtles live bearers goldfish coi bettas and the list goes on and on. 

any way I might go with a beach type of tank but I would like to do a tank with a wall type of thing on the back with mangroves logs and such so how would I do the wall??

thanks:fish:


----------



## turttleboy (Dec 30, 2009)

also where can I find them Ive anly found one place.ps I like in st.louis missouri usa


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

.concrete.


----------



## turttleboy (Dec 30, 2009)

how would I lay out the concrete though


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

I can't read half of that post because of the broken grammar. Just build it how you want out of concrete cuz idk what you are trying to do.


----------



## turttleboy (Dec 30, 2009)

sorry I had to type that kind of fast I previewed it. try reading again.

thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm still not exactly sure what you mean, but if a concrete structure would work for you, here are some ideas:

Build it how you want it, but when it is wet put some magnets on the back. Youll also need to pad the back so it doesnt scratch your tank. then put magnets on the outside of the tank, and it will rest on the bottom and stand up.


----------



## turttleboy (Dec 30, 2009)

ok but like how would I build the layout to pour the concrete in? and do you know anywhere in te usa I could find them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

You don't have to pour it, you can just form it, or get some foam, then cover the foam with the concrete.


----------



## turttleboy (Dec 30, 2009)

wouldn't the concrete be sharp in some spots though? and it sounds kind of difficult.

I know my petco has those 30 gallon long fish tanks would one of those work? if so how can I pour the concrete for that kind if tank?

also for the humidity is it possible for the humidity to be to high for them I can easily get it to 100% humidity. I accidentally did that in one of my previous prodjects.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

idk dude, i have no clue about what youre trying to do


----------



## turttleboy (Dec 30, 2009)

heres what I am trying to do 
somthing like this 

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=107533&d=1254928194

or this 
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2243/2175251357_76b953f496.jpg?v=0

this is even better
http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/images/thumbimg/6887_5.jpg

sorry kind of a bad start.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

ok... so just build it like that...


----------



## turttleboy (Dec 30, 2009)

do I just pile a whole bunch of rocks on top of each other? I dont understankd how to do this.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

Ya, you can. You can get aquarium sand and rocks and just pile them up how you want.

Read a couple beginner threads on how to set up an aquarium first if you're going to have fish, filter, etc.


----------



## turttleboy (Dec 30, 2009)

ok I have plenty of time til I get to start it cuz the tank is going inside of a huge terrarium that I am starting now so I will post on the progress but still do you know where I can find any Ive been searching for hours.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

find any what


----------



## turttleboy (Dec 30, 2009)

of the mud skippers Ive ony found them here 

http://www.franksaquarium.com/brackish.htm


----------



## turttleboy (Dec 30, 2009)

am I able to order here online I cant quite find the page??

thanks turttleboy


----------

